# $40 Amazon Cart —>> MES40 Cart



## fishcatchr (Nov 30, 2018)

After looking at everyone’s cart builds and pricing out wood to build my own, I stumbled upon this nifty little cart from Amazon. The dimensions are perfect for a MES40. Almost like it was meant to be! 

I’ve got one shelf left that I’ll probably cut in half and use as shelves that face outward. 

More to come!!


----------



## AP514 (Nov 30, 2018)

looks a bit slim to me...will it hold up to the weight and moving around ?


----------



## fishcatchr (Nov 30, 2018)

AP514 said:


> looks a bit slim to me...will it hold up to the weight and moving around ?



Slim as in narrow or as in the construction?

As for the construction, it’s solid. I’m not wheeeling this thing across a yard. Just from my garage out to the driveway, but I’d bet I could move it a good distance if needed. I’m actually pretty impressed with the strength of the materials. 

Yes it’s narrow, being just as wide as the smoker. I didn’t want a big oversized cart to take up space, so this works. I’ve given it a couple good pushes, back and forth, and this thing isn’t toppling over. Keeping the center of gravity low helps with that.


----------



## chopsaw (Nov 30, 2018)

Those shelf units are commercial grade and very stable . I have one in my kitchen that holds my cast iron , mixing bowls , slicer , and other pots and pans for fast access . No worries on the weight . I have assembled more than my share of those on the job site . Great unit .


----------



## fishcatchr (Nov 30, 2018)

chopsaw said:


> Those shelf units are commercial grade and very stable . I have one in my kitchen that holds my cast iron , mixing bowls , slicer , and other pots and pans for fast access . No worries on the weight . I have assembled more than my share of those on the job site . Great unit .



Thank you sir! I’m really happy with how it turned out for what I have into it. Can’t wait to add more to this thread as I come up with new shelves and storage ideas.


----------



## SonnyE (Nov 30, 2018)

I like it, and it is fireproof, too.
I don't have any of those shelving units, but have always admired them.


----------



## fivetricks (Dec 1, 2018)

While I don't like to storage space, I LOVE the overhead shelf and the ability to HANG thermometers.

I'll be looking into this in my own wooden cart today.... ;)


----------



## AP514 (Dec 3, 2018)

looked at the site an says for PRIME MEMBERS only...:(
You have any more Pic's ( like a side shot ) how much space from bottom shelf to where MES is sitting ?
I have a 2.5 version and am also looking for a roll around stand with shelf space ect...


----------



## chopsaw (Dec 3, 2018)

You can buy those shelf units at big box stores .


----------



## AP514 (Dec 3, 2018)

like LOWEs or HD ?


----------



## chopsaw (Dec 3, 2018)

Yes . I have two in my kitchen . Big and small


----------



## fishcatchr (Dec 3, 2018)

AP514 said:


> looked at the site an says for PRIME MEMBERS only...:(
> You have any more Pic's ( like a side shot ) how much space from bottom shelf to where MES is sitting ?
> I have a 2.5 version and am also looking for a roll around stand with shelf space ect...



I can definitely take pics this evening when I get home, and can provide some measurements for you. This cart is very sturdy, I moved it around quite a bit over the weekend. Also gave it a few shakes to test and see it there is potential for tipping over. So far so good.... I am also working on an idea for a folding shelf off the two sides. Like how compact the cart is now, but want some side tables that can stow when I am not using it. 



chopsaw said:


> You can buy those shelf units at big box stores .



I have seen some of the shelves at HD and Lowe's but none with wheels like this. I guess you could add wheels, but that would cost more. It would be better to but shelves that come with wheels.


----------



## fishcatchr (Dec 3, 2018)

AP514 said:


> looked at the site an says for PRIME MEMBERS only...:(
> You have any more Pic's ( like a side shot ) how much space from bottom shelf to where MES is sitting ?
> I have a 2.5 version and am also looking for a roll around stand with shelf space ect...



Let me know if these pics will work


----------



## MJB05615 (Jan 16, 2020)

fishcatchr said:


> Let me know if these pics will work


I'm replying to an older post, but this was forwarded to me by Winterrider by request and I want to thank you for posting this originally.  I have been looking for this exact setup for months, and I just ordered this cart it will be here tomorrow.  Can't wait!  Thanks, now I can get back to work. Lol.


----------



## fishcatchr (Jan 16, 2020)

MJB05615 said:


> I'm replying to an older post, but this was forwarded to me by Winterrider by request and I want to thank you for posting this originally.  I have been looking for this exact setup for months, and I just ordered this cart it will be here tomorrow.  Can't wait!  Thanks, now I can get back to work. Lol.



nice! Mine is still in action a year later with no issues. Enjoy!


----------



## MJB05615 (Jan 16, 2020)

fishcatchr said:


> nice! Mine is still in action a year later with no issues. Enjoy!


I plan on keeping mine outside under a 10' x 10' pavillion year round.  I have a very good cover for the MES that is waterproof.  Will the cart hold up against weather and moisture?  I'm in Georgia, and it gets wet here, but rarely below 25 degrees most years.


----------



## Steve H (Jan 17, 2020)

I got mine from Lowes. Had a friend make adapters for a wheel kit. It works fine.  I put the smoker on the top shelf. I like it being at eye level. It is stable enough.


----------



## MJB05615 (Jan 17, 2020)

Steve H said:


> I got mine from Lowes. Had a friend make adapters for a wheel kit. It works fine.  I put the smoker on the top shelf. I like it being at eye level. It is stable enough.
> 
> View attachment 428804


Looks good Steve,  mine is due today.  The weather is OK, so I'm hoping to get setup today.  I like mine eye level as well.  Hoping to post some pics this weekend if it turns out well.


----------

